
LibreSpeed: Free and Open Source Speedtest. No Flash, No Java, No Websocket - elkos
https://librespeed.org
======
dmitrygr
seems quite inaccurate at high speeds. Told me my down is 18mbps, it is
900mbps in reality (tested by downloading a 10GB incompressible file from my
VPS in texas and timing it)

